# impact of turkeys on nesting small game



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

You have a lot more to worry about with hawks, owls, crows, coyotes and fox as well as house cats. They all do damage to young nesting animals of many kinds. Personally, if it comes to a fight between rabbits and turkeys I will fight for the turkeys everytime lol

Ganzer


----------



## Selectiveharvest (Mar 21, 2006)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Its more likely fox and coyote would have a higher impact than turkeys... we all know that the coyote population is higer than ever before....
> 
> Clyde


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Rabbit populations are very circular. I'm in Southern Kent Co, near the Barry County line, Hickory Corners is in Barry Co. We have a lot of turkeys and I've never seen an issue involving turkey and rabbits.

Coyotes, now that's another story, we have a lot of them down here, no wolves to kill them. I suspect yotes are finding those nests. Not trying to dismiss what your friend is saying, just familiar with the area and the yote population is pretty large. See them behind my house regularly and get woken by them often during the summer when the windows are open.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky Dog said:


> Is there any study's to back that up or is it just speculation?
> 
> In an area that quail hunt, not too long ago the biologist swore that snakes armadillo's and fire ants had no impact on quail either, but have since monitored nesting hens with cameras, and have found that all have an impact. There are no turkeys in that particular area, so they were a non factor in the study.
> 
> Personally, I doubt they have much if any of an impact, but I also believe that if they come across an nets they would eat the eggs. But that is based on my gut, not any evidence.


Lots of these types of studies (Google Scholar search is likely to bring some up, but too lazy to do so myself). Anyhow, nest predators, like snakes, armadillos, and fire ants all have an impact on nesting quail, but not as great an impact as habitat loss. With proper habitat, nest predation can be mitigated. 

Turkeys are likely to eat just about anything they encounter and can get down their gullet, but are unlikely to single-handedly impact any one species' population.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sib said:


> Rabbit populations are very circular. I'm in Southern Kent Co, near the Barry County line..............


 

Not far from Green L. which was a favorite fishing lake of my Dad and I.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> Not far from Green L. which was a favorite fishing lake of my Dad and I.


Not far at all, I'm closer to the Thornapple river and haven't been to Green in at least 10 years. There are a lot of lakes around the area.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Brown duck said:


> Lots of these types of studies (Google Scholar search is likely to bring some up, but too lazy to do so myself). Anyhow, nest predators, like snakes, armadillos, and fire ants all have an impact on nesting quail, but not as great an impact as habitat loss. With proper habitat, nest predation can be mitigated.
> 
> Turkeys are likely to eat just about anything they encounter and can get down their gullet, but are unlikely to single-handedly impact any one species' population.


I tried a quick search and didn't find anything published that really showed any evidence either way. I tend to agree with you that a turkey would probably eat eggs if they encountered them, but really would have no impact on a population.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

In talking beagles and rabbit hunting with an older gentleman with more experience and knowledge than I could dream of having, he told me that rabbits are more sensitive to habitat than the pheasant.

I do know that rabbit populations are extremely low in my area now and I wish I had a magic bullet to improve them.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Nobodys trying to go on a crusade against turkeys.


Not true. I'm going on a crusade against turkeys... well, one turkey... from May 4-31. Somebody must exact revenge for all of those poor bunnies!

KW


----------

